# Pregnant Scorpions



## gaully (Apr 14, 2007)

How can you tell if your scorpion is pregnant. As mine has white circles on its stomach. any help appreciated


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Apr 14, 2007)

Well what kind of scorpion is it and is it with a male scorpion? You can tell if it starts getting bigger when your not feeding as often altough it might be possible for it to be molting. Sometimes you can see the emreyos throgh the scorpion. Try to post some pictures or give us a detailed description.


----------



## Mark Newton (Apr 14, 2007)

gaully said:


> How can you tell if your scorpion is pregnant. As mine has white circles on its stomach. any help appreciated


Adelaide, Australia...erm, yeah, I'm kinda familiar with that location. Small world eh!  Do you know which species you have? How are you keeping it? Some species will show the embryos through the pleural membrane. 

For lots of info on Aussie scorpions you can check out my forum and/or website:  www.thedailylink.com/phpBB


----------



## H. cyaneus (Apr 14, 2007)

Are you looking at the book lungs of the scorpion? I bet someone here had a picture of some..

Mike


----------



## Mark Newton (Apr 14, 2007)

H. cyaneus said:


> Are you looking at the book lungs of the scorpion? I bet someone here had a picture of some..
> 
> Mike


That's a good point Mike.

Underside of _Urodacus armatus_.


----------



## gaully (Apr 14, 2007)

*Embarassed*

Well i gather i'm not going to be a father. Thanks everyone, it"s a Urodacus Ysachenkoi far as i know. Myfirst lesson on Scorps It's the booklungs for sure thanks again. OH MARK GO THE CROWS!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mark Newton (Apr 14, 2007)

gaully said:


> Well i gather i'm not going to be a father. Thanks everyone, it"s a Urodacus Ysachenkoi far as i know. Myfirst lesson on Scorps It's the booklungs for sure thanks again. OH MARK GO THE CROWS!!!!!!!!!


How long have you had it?  If it is _yaschenkoi_ you need to be very careful if you want to keep it alive.


----------



## gaully (Apr 14, 2007)

About 2 weeks i caught it at our property at the murray malee. I have put it in it's natural sand moistend the substrate and sealed it's cage to keep the hummitiy up. The subsrate is 4 inches deep the scorp is 5Omm long


----------



## Mark Newton (Apr 14, 2007)

gaully said:


> About 2 weeks i caught it at our property at the murray malee. I have put it in it's natural sand moistend the substrate and sealed it's cage to keep the hummitiy up. The subsrate is 4 inches deep the scorp is 5Omm long


Well done...it should do well if the mositure level is pretty right.


----------



## gaully (Apr 15, 2007)

Mark do you sell Emperor Scorpions


----------



## Mark Newton (Apr 15, 2007)

gaully said:


> Mark do you sell Emperor Scorpions



There are no exotic scorpions on the Australian market, it's illegal to bring them in.

All I have available at the moment is _Lychas buchari, Urodacus armatus and yaschenkoi. _


----------



## gaully (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks for the reply Mark, how big do they get . and how much do they cost


----------



## Mark Newton (Apr 15, 2007)

gaully said:


> Thanks for the reply Mark, how big do they get . and how much do they cost


best to send me an email about that...

scorpion@thedailylink.com


----------

